
Google Little Box Challenge inverter design claims 10x power density improvement - mafuyu
http://www.power-eetimes.com/news/google-little-box-challenge-winning-inverter-design-claims-10x-power-density-improvement
======
jcr
The two year old challenge announcement from the IEEE is also interesting
reading.

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/renewables/google...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/renewables/google-
little-box-inverter-challenge)

